# Oil Pressure on a ABA



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

ive been looking at getting a triple gauge panel for my rabbit

oil temp/oil pressure mechanical/ and water temp

now as for the oil pressure i was curious as to what an ABA runs at for oil pressure. Whats consider High and whats Low

one of the panels i looked at has a warning light system built into it..and the oil pressure light would pop on at 14psi. 

is this gonna be functional for my aba swap?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Double-posts are unnecessary. See your other thread.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Double post double the chance for an answer

So thanks


----------

